# Creamed Honey



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I just ordered a 1 pound starter kit for creamed honey from Dadant. She asked me if I wanted to buy the kit that came with containers, etc but also a mixer.

I guess my question is how do you make creamed honey and what type of mixer to do use???


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok, i have searched in the past posts on creamed honey and found that I have the Dyce Method to choose from or I found a post by Michael Bush and he says he doesnt heat the honey.... just add the seed, mix, and set.

I like simplicity! 

So it is just adding the seed to the honey and mixing? Are we talking about mixing with a spatula or getting a mixer that fits on a drill??


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't heat the honey either. I see no real reason why that would be needed. I just mix in the seed, store the honey at temperatures that encourage crystalization and mix once per day.

In the fall this is really easy in an unheated garage because temps tend to be 40-70 degrees (just about perfect for crystalizing honey). When it's warmer I rotate 3 buckets in the refrigerator (8 hours each. The number of days it takes varies quite a bit depending on the honey source, amount of seed and temperature. Some years the honey is such that simply storing it in buckets in an unheated building (no seed, no mixing etc) results in the smoothest creamed honey you could ever hope for.

Mixing by hand works for small batches, though a mixer in a drill is much easier. You may need somthing stiffer than a spatula or spoon as it gets thicker.

-Tim


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

How much is seed?? Does this always have
to be purchased or can you develope your
own......... Like sourdough starter???


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

The seed sold by Dadant is dextrose. You mix the package (1 lb) with 10 pounds of liquid honey. For your next batch, according to Dadan't instructions, use 1 lb of your creamed honey for starter mixed with 10 pounds of liquid honey. You could go to the store and buy a pound of creamed honey for starter, too.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't heat it, not because I'm lazy, although I am, but because the honey tastes better if I don't.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

how long does it take??? are we talking days or weeks? 

So.... if I want to make a small batch... would that be about 5 pounds of honey?

How about if I just want to enough to use 2 pounds of honey??? 

I would like to try making a SMALL batch... and I mean small.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Chef..... Mid-Con has a good description
of the Dyce method. Just follow the link 
below and click Freeze Dried Powdered 
Fruits and then Making Creamed Honey. Just
ignore the heating part.

http://www.mid-conagri.com/


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I think the purpose for heating is to melt all the large crystals so they don't "encourage" a proliferation of large crystals. See the detailed Dyce method in the link below.

http://www.masterbeekeeper.org/creamhoney.htm

I've tried making creamed honey both with and without heating and haven't noticed any difference. But the time saved by not doing it is huge. IMO, it's not worth the effort.

I also put it in the fridge at normal fridge temps (about 40 degrees), not the optimal 57 degrees.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

So can I make like a 2 or 5 pound batch???


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

>So it is just adding the seed to the honey and mixing? Are we talking about mixing with a spatula or getting a mixer that fits on a drill??

Pretty much. Mix it thoroughly and refrigerate for a week or two. Some people complicate the process more than it needs to be, IMO. If you bought Dadant's kit there will be a mixer with it that fits into a Makita or other heavy duty 3/8 inch drill. The first time I made it I used the plastic bucket with their kit, but you do need to use care as the mixer will flake off tiny pieces of plastic from the bucket if it contacts the bucket's sides or bottom. Now I just use a stainless steel pot for mixing. 

Following Dadant's directions gives 1 lb. starter to 10 lbs. honey. For smaller amounts, can't you just reduce that? Those 1 lb. plastic grocery store containers that cottage cheese, liver, margarine, etc come in hold 1 1/2 pounds honey (creamed or otherwise). 

Someone a year or two ago mentioned putting fully coarse crystallized honey in a blender and made creamed honey that way. Maybe that's worth checking out.

Where's Lloyd Spear? He always has good advice.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't heat mine either if it's already liquid. When I have crystallized honey, it gets heated enough so that it's liquified before being mixed with seed creamed honey. Mine also just gets put into the refrigerator after being mixed and poured into containers.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

That is the first time I have heard using a refridgerator in my research so far.


interesting.

I only bought dadants one pound starter. The kit was too expensive. I have a bucket that is simular to what they are selling but i wasent ready to invest an any of the plastic tubs since I am not sure if I am going to produce creamed honey or even if there is a market here for it or not.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Chef...... most folks I talk to say creamed
honey is a fantastic seller. I'm doing it
for the first time this fall myself. I have
ordered the powdered fruits and pecan to
incorporate for a broader product line. I
think you'll be pleasantly surprized at 
how well it sells. Good luck


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Chef, you are going to need a mixer too. I doubt a spatula will work, and if it does it's going to be some _real work for you_....

Dadant's mixer by itself sold for $25.95 in last years catalog, so figure about $30 with shipping. A drill operated paint mixer from the hardware store will work, but those are probably not going to be stainless steel if that's a concern. 

Dadant's instructions tell you to mix the starter and liquid honey thoroughly at a slow constant speed and might take 10 - 15 minutes. After mixing it's placed in the refrigerator for 5 - 7 days at close to 55º F. Well, my refrigerator is at about 40º too, and that works ok. I can't tell the difference between my creamed honey and store bought creamed honey, EXCEPT of course for the taste.

[ September 07, 2006, 12:30 AM: Message edited by: Dick Allen ]


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

For "starter", one can use the Stoller's creamed honey, as
it is consistently high-quality. After one gets started, one
can use some of one's own creamed honey as "seed" for
a new batch, rather like sourdough bread starter.

Mixing can be a pain, and many possible solutions exist.
At the low end, the paint mixers that fit into an electric
drill work well, as long as one keeps the thing well
below the surface of the honey. The plating on these
things holds up well - I've had the same one for at
least 6 years, and have no rust.

I like the Electrolux Assistant mixer for creamed honey
(and bread dough) 
http://www.breadbeckers.com/images/dlx/greyassistent.gif
but it does introduce what some would view as an
unacceptable amount of air into the mix, and at
$400+, it is a tad expensive for just creamed honey.

But it handles 15lbs at a go, which is a nice-sized
batch.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I suppose a kitchen aid mixer will not work eh?

So if I had to buy a mixer to fit on a drill, which one is best?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I have heard that Kitchen Aids will do a 
good job. Air is the issue again. I am
keeping my eye on auctions for a 30 or 
60 quart myself.

Here's a couple drill mixers I am considering...

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Hyde-5-gl-Paint-Drywall-Mud-Mixers-Metal-Heavy-Duty_W0QQitemZ130024008895QQihZ003QQcategoryZ109503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marshalltown-819-QUIK-MIX-Paint-Drywall-Mud-Mixer-5-gl_W0QQitemZ130024339888QQihZ003QQcategoryZ109503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

[ September 07, 2006, 07:33 AM: Message edited by: Sundance ]


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

So are the drill mixers available at like Lowes or Home Depot??

and is it better to mix in a stainless steel bowl??


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

and does it need to be covered when refridgerated ??


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Also... what type of container is it best to go with... the traditional plastic container or something else? I guess my question is which one would appeal to the consumer??


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

>I don't heat it, not because I'm lazy, although I am . . .

lol, that hit my funny bone just right, or maybe it is just because it is late. Anyway, I have a hard time believing that to be true.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I bought the Dadant kit. The bucket doubles as a bottling bucket, and you have to get the rest of the supplies somewhere. I have been satisfied with their starter and their directions. 

One pound tubs seem to be the most offered type of container that I see creamed (or spun) honey being offered for sale at different stores.

I made my first two batches (10 - 1 lb. tubs ea.)
last fall and winter. I gave tastes just as I do with honey, and sold the 1 lb tubs at $5.00 each. During the same time that it took to sell maybe 20 jars of honey, the batch of 10 was gone.

I plan to make more as soon as extraction is completed. People like it, and will buy it.

Ten pounds at a crack work well for me due to limited refrigerator space for the setting up period. I may invest in another reefer just for this purpose.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Crap. I should have gottan the mixer attachment. 


can this mixer attachment be bought at Lowes or Home Depot?


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

yes, at Lowes, Home Depot, Ace Hardware, True Value Hardware or any mom & pop hardware/paint store. It's just a paint mixer that fits into an electric drill. You will need a fairly stout drill, though. I have a small 3/8 inch Black & Decker plug in drill that I tried using, but it smoked a tiny bit and there was that tell-tale electrical smell in the air. It didn't do any major damage to the drill, but I put it away immediately. My 9.6 volt Makita works great though.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

>...... most folks I talk to say creamed
honey is a fantastic seller.

I think people love it because not only does it taste great but it looks and spreads like margarine at room temperature. No mess.

For mixing, I first used a beater from my wife's hand mixer in a Milwaukee drill. It mixed well but introduced a lot of air. But after a day or two, it all rose to the top where it was easily removed with plastic wrap. I think I'll try one of those corkscrew drills next.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

so... another question.....

how often do you have to mix before placing in the containers that you will use for selling???


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I only give it one good mixing. Then I wait a day or two to let the foam rise, then bottle.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

to the process is like this, right:

place honey in bowl, add starter and mix.

let bubbles come to the top and bottle.

When do you place it in the refridgerator???


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I put mine on the shelf in the basement. Nice and cool down there. It took about 2 weeks to set perfectly. I used 2 lbs of my honey with 4 oz of starter.(Canadian creamed honey) I mixed mine with a large spoon for about 15 seconds. Worked like a charm.

[ September 09, 2006, 10:45 PM: Message edited by: newbee 101 ]


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

>When do you place it in the refridgerator??? 

Right after it's bottled.


----------

